# Swarm Catch With Nasonov



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've used it. It works as well as Lemongrass oil. Lemongrass oil is cheaper. The most important thing about bait boxes is location and you won't know a good one until you catch a swarm there. But once you've found a good location you can usually catch one there every year. When requeening throw all your old queens in a jar of alcohol and you'll have even better swarm lure. Combine it with some Lemongrass oil, in a box that had bees in it and frames that have been used and you have a good formula for attracting bees. It's still about a one in ten chance you'll get a swarm in a given box.


----------



## Terri (Apr 14, 2003)

According to the teacher of the college course I took in beekeeping, lemongrass oil is chemically identical to one of the componants of the nasonov hormone. What is more, you can use a LOT of lemon grass oil for a very strong lure. 

He says he was out observing bees when he stroked his beard after handling fresh cut lemon grass, and a swarm of bees landed in his beard!

[This message has been edited by Terri (edited April 14, 2004).]


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow what a tall tale!

Where do you buy lemon grass oil in NC? I've got a couple of swarm capture boxes to deploy, but no lure to bait them.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.naturesoils.com/essentialoils/lemongrass.htm


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

I chased Lemongrass Oil from my local Health Food Store. Dale


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

what about fresh lemongrass? I have a ton of it. Can I just take a few stalks and crush them between two bricks and leave a brick in each bait box?


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Scot,
I am not sure, but my experience with herbs is that they loose a lot of their fragrance as they dry. Rubbing them tends to freshen the scent, but it is hard to beat the scent of the oils. You might concider making your own oil by extracting it from the grass as one does basil and other herbs.
WayaCoyote


----------



## bkladis (Apr 14, 2004)

Well guys, keep searching I found that lemongrass has the same ingredients with the real lemon tree leaves. Then I recall that old beekepers in my reageon used to put lemon tree leaves in the traps. So I am going to prepare an essential oil from lemon leaves and flowers and use it on May traps. I'll inform you for the results!
If any body wants I can post the recipe for the oil preparation.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>what about fresh lemongrass? I have a ton of it. Can I just take a few stalks and crush them between two bricks and leave a brick in each bait box?

Natives in many countries have used Lemongrass for swarm lure for at least centuries and probably a lot longer.

>I am not sure, but my experience with herbs is that they loose a lot of their fragrance as they dry. Rubbing them tends to freshen the scent, but it is hard to beat the scent of the oils. You might concider making your own oil by extracting it from the grass as one does basil and other herbs.

And that, I think, is the downside. The smell will last longer with the essential oil. But if you freshen it up now and then it should work with just the Lemongrass.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Isn't there lemongrass in honey bee healthy? couldn't you use that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Glory Bee Foods has it a tad bit cheaper Michael.
4 oz for 6.90.
Jason


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Isn't there lemongrass in honey bee healthy? couldn't you use that?

Yes there is. But it is mixed with pepermint oil, sugar syrup, lecithin, water etc. The Lemongrass oil is just the oil so it's stronger and lasts longer.

I would guess that HBH would work for swarm lure, just that it wouldn't last as long.


----------

